# An Awesome day at SOWEGA HRC



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 18, 2012)

I ran Reese, my 4 year old Boykin in the seasoned test at SOWEGA, near Albany, GA on Sat. This was his & my first time at an HRC test, and he made me proud. He was nearly perfect on the land series, and on the water, he got both marks cleanly. The water blind took about 7-8 casts, which was a few more than I would have liked, but he took the casts, and handled right on top of it.

We were judged by Mike Perry, and it was a pleasure getting to meet him, and have him judge Reese. We also got to meet the Professor (David McCracken) & Gumbo & watch them run the finished water blind. These are two great guys, and I enjoyed meeting, & talking with both of you.

I went down with a buddy & his Boykin, who got a pass in started. Also got to meet some local guys that I've had conversations online with, and it was great to meet them in person. D White, Ol Red, & Scotty Hardison.

We had an absolute blast. Due to previous obligations, we weren't able to stay and run again today, but we're looking to run Midlands HRC next weekend.


----------



## Esylivin (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats on a great job, wish I could have been there.  Now that your are hooked, what's next?  Going to Midlands this coming weekend?  If so I'll see you there!!


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 18, 2012)

Esylivin said:


> Congrats on a great job, wish I could have been there.  Now that your are hooked, what's next?  Going to Midlands this coming weekend?  If so I'll see you there!!



We're seriously talking about running the Saturday test @ Midlands, if everything goes like it should this week. We are also looking at a 2 day run at Old South.


----------



## UGA hunter (Mar 18, 2012)

That's cool Ron! Congrats to you and Blaine!


----------



## Esylivin (Mar 18, 2012)

The Boykin Nationals are the same weekend as Old South, so I won't be there, but will see you at Midlands


----------



## Turkey Trax (Mar 18, 2012)

Esylivin said:


> The Boykin Nationals are the same weekend as Old South, so I won't be there, but will see you at Midlands



Sure wish the BSS was the week after.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 18, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> Sure wish the BSS was the week after.



Me too. If I can get Reese his HRCH UH by this time next year, I may go to the BSS Nationals next year. If not, we'll be back at Old South again next year.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 18, 2012)

Fantastic!   Congrats to you both.  

Hope we'll see ya'll in Waynesboro on Saturday.


----------



## NGaHunter (Mar 19, 2012)

Great Job Ron


----------



## John F Hughes (Mar 22, 2012)

I ran both days 2-dogs 4 passes.....Will be at Midland hope too title both dogs and run season on Sunday...


----------



## Esylivin (Mar 22, 2012)

Great job John.  Looking forward to seeing ya at Midlands.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 22, 2012)

John F Hughes said:


> I ran both days 2-dogs 4 passes.....Will be at Midland hope too title both dogs and run season on Sunday...




Nice job. It was nice meeting you Saturday.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Mar 22, 2012)

John F Hughes said:


> I ran both days 2-dogs 4 passes.....Will be at Midland hope too title both dogs and run season on Sunday...



Yep. Ur dogs did good. I was right in front of u on the water test with the little wired up Boykin pup.


----------



## John F Hughes (Mar 26, 2012)

A outstanding weekend 4 me at Midland titled a dog on Sat. and one on sun....   4 me....On Sat. Gatorpts Gentle Warrior Moose and on Sun Moose ran in the seasoned an got a pass.........On Sun..  Ryder's Blue Warrior Guage got her stated title an will run seasoned at Old South with Moose........I had a ball name with faces..Good 2 meet u Dan and all the others....c yall @ old south.."GOOD LORD WILLIN"


----------



## Turkey Trax (Mar 26, 2012)

John F Hughes said:


> A outstanding weekend 4 me at Midland titled a dog on Sat. and one on sun....   4 me....On Sat. Gatorpts Gentle Warrior Moose and on Sun Moose ran in the seasoned an got a pass.........On Sun..  Ryder's Blue Warrior Guage got her stated title an will run seasoned at Old South with Moose........I had a ball name with faces..Good 2 meet u Dan and all the others....c yall @ old south.."GOOD LORD WILLIN"



yep good day for me too there. got my pass and should title out this weekend at old south. i have the little skinny shaved boykin drake been talking to you the last 2 weekends.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 26, 2012)

Congratulations to both of y'all. Reese imploded on blind suction in the seasoned test on Saturday. There was a bucket that was partially sticking out of the water about 40 yds. from the blind, which we had a couple of cast refusals on, and was warned that we would have to run the land blind pretty clean. The blind on the land had a live quail that was holding tight, sitting close to the line. Reese caught wind of it, and I couldn't do anything with him. The dog that ran after him, flushed the quail up. On the bright side, he stepped on all of his marks, took the diversion like a champ, and nailed the walkup.

It was a very tough seasoned test on Saturday that only half of the field passed, but we learned a whole lot about what we needed to work on, and the problems will be fixed by Old South.


----------



## Esylivin (Mar 26, 2012)

John, Turkey and Hairy, good to meet ya'll.  Had a great time.  My pup Tybee went out on the season water blind on Saturday but was able to hold it together to get his first pass on Sunday.  Enjoyed running the Finished Tests with Chief.  Won't be at Old South (good luck).  Hopfully will see ya'll at Northeast Florida the next week and at our test at Coastal Empire the week of April 21 and 22.


----------



## sredd (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds like y'all had a great time this past weekend. Hated that Jess and I couldn't make it, but the bills have to be paid. Hearing y'all talk about all the test and everything have me really excited to get my pup, once we find one that is. Thanks again to Esylivin and Hairy for all the help the past few weeks. It was great to meet y'all and hope to be running with y'all soon.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Mar 26, 2012)

Esylivin said:


> John, Turkey and Hairy, good to meet ya'll.  Had a great time.  My pup Tybee went out on the season water blind on Saturday but was able to hold it together to get his first pass on Sunday.  Enjoyed running the Finished Tests with Chief Won't be at Old South (good luck).  Hopfully will see ya'll at Northeast Florida the next week and at our test at Coastal Empire the week of April 21 and 22.



great to meet you too. Old south will be our last test till May in Sumter south Carolina unless unforeseen events keep my pup from titling Sunday. But if not well be training for seasoned for a month.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 26, 2012)

Esylivin said:


> John, Turkey and Hairy, good to meet ya'll.  Had a great time.  My pup Tybee went out on the season water blind on Saturday but was able to hold it together to get his first pass on Sunday.  Enjoyed running the Finished Tests with Chief.  Won't be at Old South (good luck).  Hopfully will see ya'll at Northeast Florida the next week and at our test at Coastal Empire the week of April 21 and 22.



Unfortunately, Old South will probably be our last test of the spring. It was great meeting you Dan. You and Chief are some pretty cool dudes. I really enjoyed watching Chief nail the water test at the end of the day. He is truly a master, and loves to get his petting.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 26, 2012)

sredd said:


> Sounds like y'all had a great time this past weekend. Hated that Jess and I couldn't make it, but the bills have to be paid. Hearing y'all talk about all the test and everything have me really excited to get my pup, once we find one that is. Thanks again to Esylivin and Hairy for all the help the past few weeks. It was great to meet y'all and hope to be running with y'all soon.



Took a few seconds to figure out where I met you. It was good talking to you the other day. Have you found a Boykin yet? You'll have to come by on one of our training days. We've got several of them running.


----------



## sredd (Mar 28, 2012)

Haven't found one yet but I may have found a good lead. Let me know when the next training day is and I'll do my best to make it, even if I don't have a dog by then.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 28, 2012)

Finally got rested up and recovered from a LONG weekend!  First test of the season for me, it was great to visit with my HRC family and get to know some new friends.  We work hard at putting on a nice test, hope you guys enjoyed it.  I'll be marshaling Finished C at Old South next week.  Those of you that are coming up be sure and stop by and let me know how you did.  John Hughes, you don't have any long lost relatives in Covington I should know about do you??


----------



## Turkey Trax (Mar 28, 2012)

sredd said:


> Haven't found one yet but I may have found a good lead. Let me know when the next training day is and I'll do my best to make it, even if I don't have a dog by then.



We train about every Tuesday, Friday, and Saturday when we aren't at tests. Either close to hairy dawgs house, mine, or a training ground in Maysville area. Cme see us.


----------

